# First project: DRO mount



## EVMiller (Jun 8, 2021)

Nothing too exciting but it made me smile when everything lined up and the dro worked! One done two to go..


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 8, 2021)

Looks like magnetic scales, what brand?


----------



## EVMiller (Jun 15, 2021)

Ditron DMR200. Sorry for the late reply


----------



## EVMiller (Jun 17, 2021)

Made some more progress, broke some stuff and learned a few things!

Y axis brackets and mount for the magnetic tape:



Got a fancy new fly cutter and then broke it 30 minutes later...



Cut a chunk of aluminum with a hacksaw to make the read head mount:



Things learned:
1. carbide is brittle
2. I need a bandsaw


----------

